# Burn Hole In Our Awning



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When we unfurled our awning this past trip, I noticed that there was a dime sized burn hole right naturally located in the maroon part of the awning fabric. I'm pretty sure this happened on our trip to Calico a few weeks ago when a heated piece of rock flew out of the campground's fire pit. Shoulda used our own that night









Have any of you had to patch a hole like this before? I did a search and found these two products at Camping World, but I wonder if there's a way to match the fabric color on top and bottom...

Vinyl Liquid Patch

RV Awning Repair Tape

Any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Use the standard patch kit...the draw in your Avatar Roo. See how long it takes someone to notice.

Oh...you get mod credit for this as well.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Use the standard patch kit...the draw in your Avatar Roo. See how long it takes someone to notice.
> 
> Oh...you get mod credit for this as well.


2 questions OC...
What is the standard patch kit and the draw in my Avatar Roo? Don't get that one


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Flying hot rocks?????









Walter


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think Oregon Camper meant draw a picture of your roo avatar on the patch itself. (cool idea)
I'd try thr repair tape myself it can always been replaced from time to time if needed and probably less messy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

4ME said:


> I think Oregon Camper meant draw a picture of your roo avatar on the patch itself. (cool idea)
> I'd try thr repair tape myself it can always been replaced from time to time if needed and probably less messy.


Thanks Ed







I think you're right about the tape...I think that just cutting a small piece for each side should do the trick.
lol! the missing "n" threw me...now I get it


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Flying hot rocks?????


Only on the Left Coast.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like its time to start shopping for a new Outback.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dawn,
I won the "holy awning" award, a couple of years ago on my 27RSDS at Topsail Hill, as I brushed a stop sign (yeah, it was about 12' high at an interstate exit!) and had holes down most of the length of the awning.







I used the awning tape to repair, and put top and bottom over the hole and it was fine.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Darlene









Nice to get advice from someone who's used the tape first hand...sorry it had to be you


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> Flying hot rocks?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We burn wood in our campfires, here in Illinois. I suggest that you quit burning rocks.









And BTW - how do you get them started?









But to answer your question - there's the "Red Green" method (duct tape), and then there's a repair kit. As Red always says, "If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy!"

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> We burn wood in our campfires, here in Illinois. I suggest that you quit burning rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that burning rocks doesn't emit as much CO2 than wood does.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The rock jokes may be hilarious to some, but it was pretty upsetting when I discovered the damage.

Calico is a mining town, therefore, the camping area is full of shale and other rocky pieces...the fire pits are just stones placed on the dirt AND SHALE, forming a ring.

While we were burning our FIREWOOD, the fire got hot enough to send a small piece of rock flying in the air where it burned a hole in the awning and our awning mat.

I was just looking for some help here, that's all...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, sorry, no more rock jokes!









FWIW, I have seen a hot rock fly and it was.... exciting.....








Of course it was in Boy Scouts, and we spent the rest of the weekend throwing rocks on the fire...










I'm assuming the awing was unrolled and it then hit the mat too?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Ok, sorry, no more rock jokes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathan









Yes, the awning was open, so the rock either burned through the awning and then fell on the mat, or the rock broke up and burned in two places. We remember hearing the sound when it hit, cause it was really loud! but didn't realize it had burned anything. The burn in the mat was discovered the next morning, but the awning wasn't noticed until last week's camping trip.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I feel terrible about your awning, Dawn.







I hope it's not too much trouble to patch it up. I'm sure that I had one too many cocktails that night and didn't hear the 'pop'. We sure had fun though!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> The rock jokes may be hilarious to some, but it *was pretty upsetting* when I discovered the damage.
> 
> Calico is a mining town, therefore, the camping area is full of shale and other rocky pieces...the fire pits are just stones placed on the dirt AND SHALE, forming a ring.
> 
> ...


Although it was less that an enjoyable experience to find a hole in your awning...
You _did_ receive some very good advice!

As far and the "rock jokes" that is all they were... jokes. I am_ sure
_no one meant to hurt _your feelings_ by saying something about "hot rocks",
"flying rocks", "flaming rocks" ...what ever rocks.
It seemed as though it was just as simple as "family" joking around.

Here in Michigan we have "hot nuts", "flying nuts", "flaming nuts"...
*(aka "acorns)* in our campfires.

I hope you can repair your awning to a workable(non-leak) condition!
MaeJae


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> ...
> I hope you can repair your awning to a workable(non-leak) condition!
> MaeJae
> 
> ...


Hey, now there's the best idea for those electric awnings that pool water.......









Ok, end of jokes...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now now....no need for the playground police









I understand that the jokes do fly around here and my feelings were NOT hurt. I just started wondering if I was crazy that no one had ever had a hot rock pop before...

Thanks to all that offered helpful advice!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When being unsure of whether a repair can work or the expense of replacing anything damaged, it is difficult to see any humour at the moment. I was thinking, it was lucky that the rock hit something other than a child or adult. It certainly was a situation that I was unaware was even possible.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SO what would happen if you filled your mouth with pop rocks and then sucked in a big gulp of soda??

To fix the awning there are lots of options but for me I would go to a pool store and see what options they have for above ground pools. It would be water proof and they could have the patches in the color you need.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Now now....no need for the *playground police*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> When being unsure of whether a repair can work or the expense of replacing anything damaged, it is difficult to see any humour at the moment. I was thinking, it was lucky that the rock hit something other than a child or adult. It certainly was a situation that I was unaware was even possible.
> 
> John


Yeah, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! I'm sorry to hear that the awning & mat were burned (melted?) but - WOW! - that could have done some really serious damage to one of you sitting around or near (or - apparently - NOT so near) the fire circle. So glad all 2 - & 4- leggeds are okay.

As for repair, I really like Andy's suggestion of a Pool Place. They'll have rugged, waterproof patching material for several kinds of fabric and probably in more colors than you imagine. They'll even know how to do the patch so it works & lasts.

Good luck, Dawn! That's no fun!!!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Have any of you had to patch a hole like this before?  I did a search and found these two products at Camping World, but I wonder if there's a way to match the fabric color on top and bottom...
> 
> Vinyl Liquid Patch
> 
> ...










Mabey you could affix a small piece of Red Electrical tape or something similar to each side, then continue using the repair tape as normal.

Just a thought









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Now now....no need for the playground police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid, in the Boy Scouts, we were all standing around a small campfire, shoulder-to-shoulder, on a rather brisk October night. We were laughing and joking, when our Patrol Leader, Kenny, performed his usual "big spit" routine in the campfire. Ptooey! And at the same instant, a large piece of sandstone from our fire ring exploded! We all fell back on our butts - as much from sheer terror as from rolling with laughter, after we discovered that luckily, everyone was OK!

Kenny never lived that down. Whenever our Scout Troop went camping, we always sat around the campfire and started in with, "Remember the time when Kenny Weaver spit in the fire and it blew up?!" Even LONG after Kenny no longer was a Scout - his deed was always recounted (even by some Scouts who never even knew who Kenny was!).

Sorry if I made light of your plight. I should have been more helpful. But I was serious about the Red Green fix. Duct tape will temporarily fix just about anything. It will be unsightly, but will work in a pinch - at least until you can get a more permanent fix. I never leave home without a roll. (The awning repair tape will work, too, and probably look less "tacky".)

I'd contact your dealer and see what he can recommend. The vinyl repair glue would work for welding another (larger, round) patch to the awning. But is it vinyl or is it acrylic? There are at least two types of awning material. I'd ask some questions before trying to glue anything.

Let us know what you find out and how you finally fixed the problem satisfactorily. I'm sure someone here will have a similar problem some day. This will be good info.

Good luck!

Mike


----------

